# Грыжи и работа. Какой сделать выбор?



## hello*kitty* (22 Сен 2022)

Здравствуйте. В данный момент нахожусь на этапе выбора работы. В наличии имеются две грыжи, одна в пояснице, другая в шеи. Все что предлагают либо весь день сидя , либо 8/12 часов на ногах. Так что весь день сидя и можно было встать походить, такого варианта не нашла. Подскажите, что в данном случае будет проще, грыжи свежие 1,5 месяца , может потом станет лучше?


----------



## La murr (22 Сен 2022)

@hello*kitty*, здравствуйте!
А что именно Вас беспокоит?
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## hello*kitty* (22 Сен 2022)

@La murr, из симптомов болят ноги, хочется выть, уже думала сделать операцию. Могут неметь руки, голова, ноги. Очень тяжело находиться в одном положении. Могу лежать, ходить. Стоять могу час, дальше тяжело. При наклонах головы, немеет голова. МРТ есть только 6 месячной давности. Латеральная протрузия 4 мм. Диск L4-L5. На новое МРТ пока нет денег.

За месяц приема нейромидина онемение стало немного спадать. Хожу на физио, делаю ЛФК, не знаю лучше мне от него или нет. А стоять почему дольше часа не могу, сужу часа два с немеющей головой дальше хочется подскочить, это может пройти?


----------

